# Gran Turismo Official Release date November 2009



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

ish 

http://www.n4g.com/ps3/News-349098.aspx


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

What's that in the distance? Oh, it's a flying pig!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought a ps3 for this event I bought the ps2 for gt3 I can't beleive it is takeing so long. so far all I have done with the ps3 is polish and wax it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

little john said:


> I bought a ps3 for this event I bought the ps2 for gt3 I can't beleive it is takeing so long. *so far all I have done with the ps3 is polish and wax it*


now thats OCD:lol:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I got my ps3 replaced and when i unwrapped it it was just calling out for a coat of Onyx

As for GT.. LOL but i really hope so


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey its not i polished, and waxed soon stopped finger marks lol ive even waxed the TV, laptop, desk and monitors hahaha extreme oh and my sub....OCD....only problem is new CoD is out about the same time


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

now that a release date has been released its time to start badgering the mrs for a ps3!!!


----------



## Valiserian (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh ! thats remember me ... I have to give a coat of JetSeal to my PS3 
I think at least 80% PS3 owners is waiting for GT5 .... well ,after some years ,5 months only :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> now thats OCD:lol:


I put a coat of P21S on my PS3:lol::doublesho


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

i want it for my psp.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

No doubt that GT5 will end up like Killzone 2, all hype etc.

How long does it take to complete a game lol

Just get a 360 and forza 3, job done


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Killzone 2 was imo not all hype :thumb: it was a fantastic sp experiience which graphically puts every other console game to shame (and by some margin!)

The online is being well supported too!


----------

